# Costofliving in naples / Rome



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking to live in either napoli or Rome for one year to learn italian. How much cash do I need to survive one year in these cities as a single guy living, if possible, in a shared appartment?


----------



## gionni_l (Dec 10, 2011)

mike kelly said:


> Hi, I'm looking to live in either napoli or Rome for one year to learn italian. How much cash do I need to survive one year in these cities as a single guy living, if possible, in a shared appartment?


I live in Rome right now in a shared apt, and I attended university in Napoli, so I think I can answer.

Sharing: the living bare minimum would be 8-900€ in Rome, maybe 100/150€ less in Napoli due to the cheaper housing.

Assume in Rome a decent shared accomodation, not really central but in a safe place well connected by public transport, will set you back between 400 and 450€, +50€ monthly bills = 500.

The remaining 300/400€ each month will buy you public transport (30€ monthly ticket), food (150€/m enough if you are careful and don't eat beef fillet every other day), and entertainment.

So, probably you would safely manage with 10k€ for a year. Anything more than that would depend on your lifestyle.

Note that Naples is much cheaper than Rome, only thing the accomodation would be shared with students, as sharing house between professionals is not common (unlike in Rome, due to Rome crazy rents compared to the average salary).


----------

